# Vip722 freezes up and I have to power down



## freedomstars (Sep 17, 2009)

This started a week ago. I watch and every hour or so picture freezes. I try to transfer my shows over the hard drive to my external harddrive and it starts and then that too freezes up. I called DishNetwork and told them I will not just lose all of my shows--so I got their premission to remove my original harddrive and install it in a new machine--will that fix it? I think it a CPU problem. Is that possible?


----------



## freedomstars (Sep 17, 2009)

I posted and no one will answer me does anyone have ANY ideas?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You got no responses because that question has no real answer.

Sure, anything is possible. Any component of the device could go bad because its all hardware and hardware breaks sooner or later.

I suspect most people on this forum have doubt that E* told you it was okay to change the internal HD. As far as I know, they have never authorized an end user to open the box and replace any components.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk.. We actually need more info inr egards to the set up. Like.

1) How is your 622 installed. Is it out in the open? Sitting on Something etc. Could heat be the issues. 

2) How long have you had your 622? 

3) One thing you could try is disconnect your external connections and see if you can transfer the files after that. Could be an external influence. Also trying doing one file at a time to start with and see if that works. 

At this point.. Hard to tell what the issue is and hard to make much of a guesss. I would also suggest doing a hard reboot if you have not done one already ("Pull the plug out, wait 30 seconds or so and plug it back in). 

As for taking out the hard drive and swapping. If it is under lease I personally would not recommend it and I am surprised someone at Dish would approve that. My guess is the CSR did not understand what was requested. The normal procedure to this type of problem is a DVR swap and if the issue is the in drive then you are just moving the issue. 

Also I don't have a feel for how often the DVR is freezing. Has it only froozen twice? If so I think I would look for more of a pattern.


----------



## freedomstars (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for answering! 
OK here is more information
I have a 722 not a 622. I tried the rebooting and disconnecting and everthing else you could think of. So I called DishNetwork and they said they will send me a replacement machine--BUT I was very persistant that I WAS NOT going to just lose all of my recordings. SO after about 30 minutes of arguing they finally agreed to give me permission to let me take the old hard drive and put it in the new machine. But they said to be very careful and if it is not damaged when they get the old machine back it is ok if I do that. 
And the other answer you asked for: It is crashing about every 20 minutes. And I have to go over and power down--what a pain in the BUTT! And I tried to transfer one program at a time and if it is a short show (30 minutes or less) it will get about half way done and then crash. If I try to transfer a longer show it crashes right away. So what I will do is put my old harddrive in the new machine and see if it works. Is it at all possible that the CPU is going bad in the old machine and I will be OK OR does this freezing up sound more like a harddrive problem? Any opinions would be welcome. Thank you in advance
And the 722 is just sitting on a table --nothing around it or anything
And you said disconnect any external devices and then try to transfer--how can I transfer if its not hooked up??



Ron Barry said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk.. We actually need more info inr egards to the set up. Like.
> 
> 1) How is your 622 installed. Is it out in the open? Sitting on Something etc. Could heat be the issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

By External.. I meant OTA or your Sat Connections to rule out something coming down the line causing a reboot. Also... How many Timers do you have? How many of them are DIsh Passes. There has been issues in the past were people have had a large amount of Dish Passes and they are CPU intensive. If you have recently added Dish Passes this might result in CPU starvation and the end result is the box randomely rebooting. Not sure if this has been addressed recently but something worth mentioning.


----------



## freedomstars (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks again for your response. I have my External harddrive hooked up with the regular a USB connection- I don't even know what (OTA or your Sat Connections) are. 
When you say DishPass are your talking about the Sports packages? I have no packages or special programing at all. And as for as timers I have a few things set to record but only one of two shows a day. And to clarify--the machine doesn't reboot itself--it FREEZES--you know the picture just stops frozen(not moving) and I have to go up to it and reboot(power down)
Any new thoughts?
Thanks!
Is it possible that a CPU going bad could cause this? Or does it sound like harddrive?



Ron Barry said:


> By External.. I meant OTA or your Sat Connections to rule out something coming down the line causing a reboot. Also... How many Timers do you have? How many of them are DIsh Passes. There has been issues in the past were people have had a large amount of Dish Passes and they are CPU intensive. If you have recently added Dish Passes this might result in CPU starvation and the end result is the box randomely rebooting. Not sure if this has been addressed recently but something worth mentioning.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> There has been issues in the past were people have had a large amount of Dish Passes and they are CPU intensive.


Ron - Why are Dish Passes processor intensive? It looks like once the new guide is downloaded and it scans it, that should be it until the next download. Just wondering.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually Kent, this is an assumption based on what I have seen here in regards to people reporting so this is based on experience since I actually have not seen how it all works codewise. 

Perhaps it comes into effect when it is time to fire a timer. Also as time goes on things related to timers are happening all the time and to me DishPasses feel heavier so I could see where at times they might take more processing cycles. Definitely do when created.

I am definitely not saying this is the case.. but there have been reports where people equate the DishPass to a SeasonPass in Tivo language and create like 40 of them only to find that their box becomes sluggish, unresponsive, and unreliable. That is why I was pointing it out as a possibility. 

Ofcourse those reports could be related to a bug that has since been fixed, but wanted to cover all basis. 

DishPass is a type of tiimer..


----------

